# The art of dog grooming



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

This is for all you dog owners who have to take your dog to the groomer.










Other creations: http://www.pawnation.com/2013/05/01/extreme-dog-grooming#photo=1


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is too cool! I really love it, and the poodle looks just fine with sporting the bone look too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally, a poodle that does not look frou-frou after being groomed


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Tooo Cool! Love it!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Clippers!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

if my poodle was white, I woudl do that in a heartbeat!! I topiary-ed him last year, and cut a spiral into his body, and another time I shaved a monogrammed "D" into his side..poor thing. If he were white, I dye him blue!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's amazing.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's freakin awesome!


----------

